# My first attempt at a Harness Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, here is my first attempt at making a harness dress for Mia. IT's pretty crappy. The ruffle isn't in center and the flaps in the front are to big. LOL - MY husband was somewhat impressed, because I can barely attach a button and sew a straight line!!! I am going to try again. Maybe not focus on the ruffle yet!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are some pics with Mia in her dress.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

More


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more...


----------



## lfutch (Mar 1, 2005)

That is so cute! I can't sew, but I am gonna learn how to someday (I hope).


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm totally impressed! :shock:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

THANKS!! :wave: :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, I think it's cute. The ruffle being a bit off center is no big deal and it falls in the right place on her so it works well.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*wondeful*

yeah i think it's great!!! you've done a wonderful job!!!

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

*A tip to help you*

A tip which might help you is.......put the frill on the full width of the harness but make it a shorter frill say a 1 and 1/2" by 9 " or whatever the width is, also for the actual harness hook, again make the hook holder material the length from top to bottom and then just sew either side of the d ring, hope that helps,good for first try.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow! It's really good!


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

I think it looks really cute on Mia


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tips - I will definately try them!! I'll post pics of my next one! Thanks, again! :lol:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey that's really good, Traci!! :thumbright:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Mia's mom, I can hardly sew either, but I have made a few things for Gadget.... I think you did a wonderful job.... I have noticed the more I do the better they get....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!  :lol: 

Dori: I would love to see pics of things you have made for Gadget!!

I made anther harness dress last night - I am going to post it.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i like the dress, first attempt was great! can't wait to see more!


----------

